# How to develop Ti.



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello!

So I was just wondering how I could develop my dom Ti in a healthy way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Why would you need help developing it if it's your dom function?


----------



## spirilis (Mar 8, 2015)

Play with more stuff. More tools, more toys, figure out more puzzles, "figure out" more and more.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Focus on creating your own concepts.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Why would you need help developing it if it's your dom function?


Because despite it being a dom function, it can always be developed more.


----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

It's simple...just think.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Find yourself a enfj so you do not need to be distracted and bothered with feeling and intuition stuff.  Since they can take care of that for you pretty easy, and you in return can take care of their thinking and sensing. Thats the idea anyways


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

First things first, let's break down introverted thinking (cue inception bwonggggg) so that we can learn how to develop it. 

*From Lenore Thompson; 
"Introverted Thinking is a right-brain form of judgement that makes us aware of a situation's many variables. When we use it, we recognize our power, as individuals, to exploit some variables at the expense of others."
"The right brain, with its all-at-once approach to life, doesn't require exact predictability before it takes action. Its decisions are based on probabilities, and it leaves room for the random and the unexpected."

p. 290: "These perceptions aren't peripheral. They're crucial to our intended effect. And they aren't reflexive. They're unspecified. As we're selecting and responding to them, we're not defining them and telling ourselves about them in a left-brain way."*


A mistake that a lot of people make is attempting to go about introverted thinking in a left-brained fashion whereas Ti is an inherently right-brained function. That isn't to say it isn't logical or it doesn't manifest itself in ways that can sometimes appear similar to Te's rigidity, but Ti is really its own thing. When you engage in Ti, you shouldn't be telling yourself "I'm engaging in Ti." That's Te, which necessitates predictability.

Ti is essentially a type of thinking, whether you are using it consciously or unconsciously, that presumes that everything is part of a system. It believes that the best way to understand something is to have an awareness of the entire system (whether it be an engine, an idea, perhaps even an important decision) and then from there, breaking it down into its constituent parts. It's like taking apart a lego set so to speak. However, the actual breaking down of the system isn't always necessarily conscious or requires deep, pensive thought. This is why Ti in athletes can be extremely useful. Ti-dom and Ti-aux athletes will often be able to make what seems to be brilliantly planned out plays in seconds because their unconscious Ti is coordinating their behaviors to the system (the position of the ball, players, speed, etc.)

You go about improving Ti by improving your perceiving function, which helps you become aware of the systems that you break down.


----------



## spirilis (Mar 8, 2015)

> You go about improving Ti by improving your perceiving function, which helps you become aware of the systems that you break down.


Definitely the best insight to keep in mind.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

If you want to arouse your Ti, philosophy can get pretty Ti heavy overall.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

spirilis said:


> Definitely the best insight to keep in mind.


But what if you are a Ne dom ENTP? Would you need to improve Ne too?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I was just wondering how I could develop my dom Ti in a healthy way. Any suggestions?


If it is your domination function it will already be developing beyond the others. You should be "using" it all the time, consciously.


----------



## spirilis (Mar 8, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> But what if you are a Ne dom ENTP? Would you need to improve Ne too?


I suspect at first thought that developing perception is most fruitful for IxTP types since their logic is innate and just waiting for information to devour. I'll admit I'm not totally clear how the ExxP perception/judgment orientation works. I guess if perception is your innate anchor for your thoughts, then developing "auxiliary judgment" would require actually trying to "perceive the order" in things you are perceiving, as opposed to just "perceiving" them indiscriminately. But then I'm also having trouble imagine how one's mind would operate if they "perceived things indiscriminately" ... it sounds theoretically possible but my brain just won't compute what it actually looks like.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Usually, I like to establish analogies between concepts & structures. Such as I could represent myself this concept as a whole (say an array is actually a list) and play with it with my Ne, that definitely occurs.


----------



## spirilis (Mar 8, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Usually, I like to establish analogies between concepts & structures. Such as I could represent myself this concept as a whole (say an array is actually a list) and play with it with my Ne, that definitely occurs.


My suspicion is "developing Ti" under that scenario would entail adding hierarchy and complexity to the associations and trying to sort everything out.

An array is a list. (Let's get specific now)-

You have an array defined on a segment of NOR Flash (once erased it can be written but not re-written without destroying the whole array with a page-erase operation). Is it a linked list? Could it be a doubly linked list?

Well, a doubly-linked list means each item has a pointer to the previous and the next item in the list ... But the main point is so you can rearrange values by making a list that can be walked out of sequential order (otherwise why would you need to have links between the list items?). Ti logic shows us this and lets us ignore certain options b/c they're either not possible or redundant in some way. This is one option that seems impossible given the "NOR Flash" restriction.

A linked list would work, however, if you wanted to update certain values it'll be impossible - e.g. if item 1 points to item 2 which points to item 3 which points to item 4, which for the sake of argument are in sequential order in the storage space of the array, but item3 needs to be "deleted" .... Well, you cannot modify item 2 to point to item 4!

So maybe we'll think outside the box and start turning the concept upside down.

Instead of having a forwardly-linked list, let's do a backward-linked list! The list items start from the beginning of the array and progress to the end, but, we can only discover the true sequence of valid items in this list by walking it backwards. Our list approach now looks like this:

Item 1 points to nothing (it's at the very beginning)
Item 2 points to item 1
Item 3 points to item 2
Item 4 points to item 3
Item 5 points to item 2 - because we wanted to delete items 3 & 4!

To discover the list, we now start backwards ... from the end of the array, keep walking backwards until we find a valid "item" (defined in our example as an item whose backward-pointer is not "nothing").

Then keep walking it backwards until we find an item whose backward-pointer IS "nothing"
Now we've discovered the full list - Item 5, Item 2, Item 1, we just need to sort its data in reverse or somesuch to read it in the "right" order, if that even matters for the purpose of what we're trying to do with the data.

This allows us to add data to the list while also deleting data (yes, we do waste space in the process, but that may be an acceptable compromise for our system) without having to do a whole copy, erase and re-write of the whole array (due to the NOR Flash restrictions).

With Ne we know an array is a list ... But with Ti we've sliced & diced it with more sophistication, associating it with more concepts and discovered that certain associations can't work for what we want to do with them, but some can with enough twisting of the concept. (I'm also aware in the description, there is probably some Te involved with the explicit sequences et al ... Those weren't the point, the associative logic between the different concepts e.g. list vs. linked list, vs. singly-linked list vs doubly-linked list, and singly-linked being forwardly-linked vs backwardly-linked is the main point where I think Ti is involved.)


----------



## spirilis (Mar 8, 2015)

So actually, maybe I can simplify this even further-

For Ne-dom to develop Ti, add more "conditions" and "nuances" to your thoughts. It stresses and strains your Ne-conceived image because now you have to start considering (using Ti logic) where it breaks down.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@spirilis, very nicely illustrated!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly, the more systems you play with, the better both Ti and your Se/Ne will develop.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This is an interesting thread.
I'm an ISFP, but I can totally relate to the secondary perception helping to give my Fi something to chew on.
That is the main way I grow to just experience massive amounts of stuff and have Fi with Ni sort everything out.
Actually I find that the only way to really grow past that point is to apply massive Te.
This is however not easy to do and have taken me a long time to just get the basics right.
I feel like my Fi is dying when I do Te for too long.
I suspect that Ti doms experience something similar when doing too much Fe.


----------

